

The volume is too damn high - lanaenix
http://blog.42floors.com/volume-damn-high/

======
nate_meurer
Earplugs! I bought a box of foam earplugs that has supplied me for years now.
I cut them in half; half an earplug is the perfect length for unobtrusive
everyday wear.

I have quantities of half-earplugs stashed in all my pants pockets, in my car,
my work bag, and in a little container on my keychain. I wear them in the car,
on planes, at the shooting range, when grinding coffee, and _escpecially_ when
putting away dishes. Fucking clanging-together dishes are the loudest things I
encounter in my regular routine.

For my kids I bought silicone putty plugs. They work perfectly for little
ears, and I keep them with the foam plugs. My kids know where the big orange
jar of earplugs is, and they've acquired some of my discipline.

------
jdietrich
The author could have at least read the OSHA regulations before imploring
airline employees to complain.

On the (fairly safe) assumption that cabin announcements total no more than
two hours per day, the noise levels he reported are well within the
permissible exposure limit. The author might find them unpleasantly loud, but
OSHA deems them to be perfectly safe.

[https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_tab...](https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=standards&p_id=9735)

------
kw71
> opened the decibel meter on my iPhone.

Really? What's the effective dynamic range of the iPhone mic?

~~~
rwl4
Here's an interesting post at the CDC on this very topic:

[http://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-blog/2014/04/09/sound-
app...](http://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-blog/2014/04/09/sound-apps/)

~~~
darrennix
The app I used ("Decibel 10th") was not one of the benchmarked apps so I will
switch to using two of the tested apps for future measurements.

~~~
Gravityloss
Just get a real recorder like a Zoom or Tascam, they are cheap and miles
better than any phone.

------
rdl
While I am sort of understanding for high volume for emergency announcements,
the routine safety messages are routine, and even worse, the PA announcements
are often advertising for the airline or other uselessness.

